# DoorDash Class Action Says Drivers Don’t Receive 100% of Tips



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...ss-action-says-drivers-dont-receive-100-tips/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow, I’m just shocked!!!! 

Actually I’m not because I posted a similar article last wk in a thread. Thanks for posting this because more drivers need to see this.

I’m glad the truth is coming out. I hope DD customers just tip in cash.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

DoorDash is scum. Amazing too how many new Dashers you’ll run into at restaurants who have no clue about how they use tips to pay down your base pay. I’ll stick to my $15/$16 orders on GrubHub.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What stumps me are the dedicated Dashers on this forum who are ok w/ getting $1/order plus tips (clearly not always full tips).


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Either this lawsuit is idiotic, or the article just describes it badly.



Article said:


> The DoorDash class action lawsuit says that this policy change "contradicts DoorDash's explicit representations, including statements on its website and [to drivers] that *'if the base pay + tip is less than the guaranteed minimum offered, Dashers will receive the guaranteed minimum amount. If the base pay + tip is greater than the guaranteed minimum amount, Dashers will receive the base pay + tip.'*"


So they claim that DoorDash's pay structure violates the policy that is bolded in the quote. Then they provide an example of this.



Article said:


> The DoorDash pay rate class action lawsuit provides the example based on the advertised pay structure, if a driver was guaranteed a base pay of $5 for delivery, and the customer tipped $3, the driver should receive $8 dollars - $5 from DoorDash and $3 from the customer.


That's not what the advertised pay structure says. You just quoted it in the previous paragraph. *"If the base pay + tip is less than the guaranteed minimum offered, Dashers will receive the guaranteed minimum amount."* In your example, the guaranteed minimum amount was $5. So if base pay + tips is less than $5, then you get $5.



Article said:


> However, in the actual payment structure in which DoorDash uses customer tips to pay the base rate, if a driver is promised a base pay of $5 and a customer tips $3, the driver only receives $5 - $1 from DoorDash and $4 from the customer.


You don't even get this right. It would be $2 from DoorDash and $3 from the customer. Furthermore, it is exactly what the pay policy says. If the base rate ($1) + tips ($3) is less than the guaranteed minimum amount ($5), then you get the guaranteed minimum. $4<$5, so you get $5. This is exactly what the policy says.

They are trying to confuse somebody that isn't familiar with this and make them think that the base pay and the guaranteed minimum are the same thing. Even if you're not familiar with this, if you stop and think about it for just a moment it doesn't make any sense. If they were the same thing, then this statement ("If the base pay + tip is less than the guaranteed minimum") would make no sense. If base pay and guaranteed minimum are the same thing, then base pay + tip can never be less than the guaranteed minimum (assuming that all tips are greater than or equal to 0).


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Either this lawsuit is idiotic, or the article just describes it badly.


One can only hope the lawsuit is smarter than the article. :confusion:

No date is provided for the suit.
The only thing I can see, is in the language, "base pay" vs. "guarantee".
If it says 'base pay' plus tips, that's just what it means.
A 'guarantee' can be comprised of both, with a variable for the delivery depending on how much the customer tips.



Invisible said:


> What stumps me are the dedicated Dashers on this forum who are ok w/ getting $1/order plus tips (clearly not always full tips).


Why do you worry so much about other people?
Clearly DD pays full tips. The few Dashers I know get the pay model and are making money.
Is that what irks you, others are making money w/ DD and you don't?



Tank_Driver said:


> DoorDash is scum. Amazing too how many new Dashers you'll run into at restaurants who have no clue about how they use tips to pay down your base pay. I'll stick to my $15/$16 orders on GrubHub.


I think it's pretty scummy to post impertinent nonsense like this.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> What stumps me are the dedicated Dashers on this forum who are ok w/ getting $1/order plus tips (clearly not always full tips).


It's blatantly clear to me that not all DD customer tips. I had a total of about $5 of tips between 3 (not 4) orders. All 3 were millenials/teenagers. One obviously doesn't understand money as he ordered a cheeseburger (with no cheese) and paid for the cheeseburger and not a regular burger.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

FYI
*UPDATE: MARCH 2019*
We are reviewing the DOORDASH ONLINE FORM submissions and are currently accepting those persons that signed up for DoorDash within the past 30 days. If you are one of those people, we will be sending an update shortly about next steps. For now, if you are not in this group we are not accepting new clients. However, you will be a member of the class when and if it is certified.

https://hgdlawfirm.com/doordash-class-action-suit/


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Boy, I shoulda been a lawyer ... making money out of hot air !!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tedster said:


> Why do you worry so much about other people?
> Clearly DD pays full tips.


Why do you worry what I think? You obviously love DD. Great for you. But because I've been screwed by them, was a Dasher for years, I think my experience can help other drivers.

Clearly DD doesn't pay full tips per me, a former Dasher, some members on this forum and the drivers involved in the lawsuit.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why do you worry what I think? You obviously love DD. Great for you. But because I've been screwed by them, was a Dasher for years, I think my experience can help other drivers.
> 
> Clearly DD doesn't pay full tips per me, a former Dasher, some members on this forum and the drivers involved in the lawsuit.


You're making misconstrued & incorrect statements.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You’re not worth my time....DD troll


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You're not worth my time....DD troll


You wrote that once before, then deleted it.
Not much of a repertoire, you got there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

They must’ve deleted it because I never did. 

I am flattered you watch my posts so clearly. ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> What stumps me are the dedicated Dashers on this forum who are ok w/ getting $1/order plus tips (clearly not always full tips).


Only take DD orders when either Caviar or GH is slow.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> They must've deleted it because I never did.
> 
> I am flattered you watch my posts so clearly. ?


Me thinks, clearly, you like to flatter yourself.
Here's a song for, you can learn something.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Either this lawsuit is idiotic, or the article just describes it badly.
> 
> So they claim that DoorDash's pay structure violates the policy that is bolded in the quote. Then they provide an example of this.
> 
> ...


It used to be $5 guarantee plus 100% of the tips. If you can't see the greed and arrogance of dropping that $5 to $1, then you are missing the point entirely.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> It used to be $5 guarantee plus 100% of the tips. If you can't see the greed and arrogance of dropping that $5 to $1, then you are missing the point entirely.


And that's why I don't do DD anymore! I've been saying that on numerous threads how the pay used to be.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> It used to be $5 guarantee plus 100% of the tips. If you can't see the greed and arrogance of dropping that $5 to $1, then you are missing the point entirely.


What was your average per delivery w/ DD?
I'm pretty consistent at $3.50 + $4.50 tips on average per delivery.



Invisible said:


> And that's why I don't do DD anymore! I've been saying that on numerous threads how the pay used to be.


A lot of things "used to be". Like fuel, around a buck or less.
The fact that fuel has again reached the $4 mark, has a lot more impact on your driver earnings than a change in pay model.
It won't even make a difference, if you drive GH, PM, DD, U/L or take your grandma to the grocery store.


----------

